# Valspar Contractor 2000



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Had the Valspar Rep comp me a 5 of their Contractor 2000 interior eggshell. Said it was formulated to compare to SW ProMar 200. I was doing an insurance resto fire job and thought I'd use it on it.

Not kidding guys, this is some decent paint. Cut and rolled real nice and it may be just might be a little better than the SW200. The other nice thing is that it comes in a deep base tint. Now the drawback is that you gotta go to Lowe's but if you do any ins. resto business and you have to use the box stores give the stuff a try and post your opinion of it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

a few years ago, I worked for a company who had a small crew. This old timer I worked with on most projects hardly ever talked. He only said something when it absolutely needed to be said. We would go to lunch and he wouldn't speak one word thru the entire lunch. One time I got tired of the silence and asked him what he thought of the paint we were using and if he thought it was better or worse than a diff brand. He responded with the efficiency of verbiage that reflected his disposition and said "paint is paint".

Now what did he mean? He didn't elaborate or qualify his statement. Now for the most part, he was a craftsman, not the operator of the company. He did great work and was very knowledgeable on every procedure done, and he was fast. I was a bit surprised by his statement on paint. Like he could care less what paint he used. This puzzled me because I have opinions on what is better paint and what is inferior, and assumed he would since he is more experienced and in the trade longer than I. 

It took me awhile, but I think I get it. His job is to get that paint applied and make it look good. And he did that. He could complain about how crappy this Ace paint was all day but that wouldn't change the fact he needed to get it on the wall. (we didnt use Ace paint but used it as an example). My point is, his job was to do what was expected by the superintendent/owner. The owners job was to make money and please the customer, and try to sell a quality job. 

Now, I've had jobs where my customers where absolutley unyielding when they had a color in a paint brand I didn't think was that great (Ace). They didnt trust that the color could be matched perfectly. I couldn't talk them out of it. I've taken job like this, but always qualify that my opinion is that its a inferior product compared to others. They don't care. So I use the crappy paint sometimes. Now most of the time I choose the paint used. But for the times they choose, I grin and bare it, but also protect myself. I guess thats what it comes down to. Charge more for the extra time working with a crappy product, make a disclaimer about the durability, and after that, do a good job. Make the customer happy, and make money. Focus your time and energy on what really matters, forget about what doesn't. 

But if you do that, you might find that theres not much to talk about.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree. Over the years I've used just about every brand of paint there is, with the exception of some of the regional brands. I've always felt if you were a professional you should be able to apply just about any product and make it look good.

Like alot of others I've just developed a like or preference for certain paints and will go with those when I can. One thing I dont do is close my eyes and ears to new products or trying them and most of the paint and tool reps in my area know this; so I'm frequently asked to try something and give my honest opinion on it. It may not be what they want to hear sometimes.

I'm not a "basher" of paints or products. A few years ago I did a 7000 sf custom home entirely with Behr because the HO was insistent and it turned out fine. ('d like to find a painter who can walk into a finished job and say what product was used without looking at the cans...)

Your reply was worth reading a few times TJ. Cant put a price on common sense.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

"Paint is paint" ?

I'll wager $10.00 this thread is closed before midnight


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll wager $10.00 this thread is closed before midnight

You can send the check any time now,thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> I agree. Over the years I've used just about every brand of paint there is, with the exception of some of the regional brands. I've always felt if you were a professional you should be able to apply just about any product and make it look good.


I agree. 

Yeah theres def products I prefer because of their known quality and performance, but thats not the only way to do a good job and make money. 
On interior res repaints, I'm more willing to be flexible and go with their choice if they won't be dissuaded. Since I'm a professional, and my name is on the project, I will tell them if I feel a better product is out there. After that its up to them. But on exteriors, I'm a bit more hesitant if I feel a HO choice is doomed to fail. I had a lady selling her house and I painted the ext. She had new shakes put on around a bay window and told me her "designer friend" said to thin out the siding paint and put it on. I told her no way, its going to fail. She insisted, so I told her I will discount that off the total job and to find someone else. The sad thing is I think she did that painting herself and after its sold, the new owners will have to deal with it. So after that, if there's issues like that, I make sure that I can execute critical procedures and have it in the contract so the jobs integrity is secure throughout its scope.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

If you look back at some of my posts, I am too a fan of Valspar. Sure you can't beat the customer service you'll receive at smaller stores, but that's only part of it for me. If a homeowner wants to buy Valspar, I won't complain.

In fact, just took a look at an interior a couple days ago and the woman purchased Valspar. I thought to myself " What would my Painttalk buddies think " LOL


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> I'll wager $10.00 this thread is closed before midnight
> 
> You can send the check any time now,thanks!:thumbsup:


Hmm... Let me try harder.



I think Obama is the greatest thing to ever happen to America:notworthy:
I am truly thankful that more business owners will have to start sharing everything they worked for with the poor disadvantaged. They deserve a break







:whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Your trying to start some ship, and I'm not going to fall for it this time.But who is the girl?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> and I'm not going to fall for it this time


LOL!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

But who is the girl?

A young Demi Moore??


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Jennifer Connely....... (sp?)


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pro2000*



TJ Paint said:


> I agree.
> 
> Yeah theres def products I prefer because of their known quality and performance, but thats not the only way to do a good job and make money.
> On interior res repaints, I'm more willing to be flexible and go with their choice if they won't be dissuaded. Since I'm a professional, and my name is on the project, I will tell them if I feel a better product is out there. After that its up to them. But on exteriors, I'm a bit more hesitant if I feel a HO choice is doomed to fail. I had a lady selling her house and I painted the ext. She had new shakes put on around a bay window and told me her "designer friend" said to thin out the siding paint and put it on. I told her no way, its going to fail. She insisted, so I told her I will discount that off the total job and to find someone else. The sad thing is I think she did that painting herself and after its sold, the new owners will have to deal with it. So after that, if there's issues like that, I make sure that I can execute critical procedures and have it in the contract so the jobs integrity is secure throughout its scope.


 



I am new to this forum but would like to tell you my experience with the Pro2000 from Valspar. I have used products made by many companies including Sherwin Williams, Ben Moore, Home Depot, ICI, and Valspar. In my experience, All the main paint companies have decent products when you compare different quality levels. I used to use just SW promar 200 and Ben moore's regal wall satin. Recently, I was in Lowe's buying some other supplies for my house and saw their new Pro2000. I bought a gallon of white semi gloss to try out. I painted some trim and doors in my house. It covered very well and had great hiding. It applied very nicely with little to no splatter. It was extremely impressive compared with most brands i have tried. The price also was very competitive at $18.98/gallon for semigloss. Flat is only $14.98. 
I think too many painters have become blinded into thinking the smaller paint store has much better service. I used to think this also. But, lately, many times I have shown up at my local SW to find that my order isn't ready and they also haven't had product in stock. 
Lowe's seems focused on gaining my business and helping me as two different sales associates have talked to me at my local store in the last week.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hmmm.... and valspar stripper/degreaser too eh?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

PaintPro2000 said:


> I painted some trim and doors in my house. It covered very well and had great hiding. It applied very nicely with little to no splatter.


I hope you don't splatter when you paint with a brush!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i hate going to lowes, or HD. I hate driving there and then taking a pilgrimage to the door from the parking lot. I hate trying to find somebody to mix something up for me. Last time the chick was over in the flooring dept. talking to her friend/coworker. Then it took her 10mins to tell me they were out of BIN. So now I've wasted 45 mins. 

But I do buy tray liners there...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PaintPro2000 said:


> I am new to this forum but would like to tell you my experience with the Pro2000 from *Valspar.* I have used products made by many companies including Sherwin Williams, Ben Moore, Home Depot, ICI, and *Valspar*. In my experience, All the main paint companies have decent products when you compare different quality levels. I used to use just SW promar 200 and Ben moore's regal wall satin. Recently, I was in *Lowe's* buying some other supplies for my house and saw their new Pro2000. I bought a gallon of white semi gloss to try out. I painted some trim and doors in my house. It covered very well and had great hiding. It applied very nicely with little to no splatter. It was extremely impressive compared with most brands i have tried. The price also was very competitive at $18.98/gallon for semigloss. Flat is only $14.98.
> I think too many painters have become blinded into thinking the smaller paint store has much better service. I used to think this also. But, lately, many times I have shown up at my local SW to find that my order isn't ready and they also haven't had product in stock.
> *Lowe's* seems focused on gaining my business and helping me as two different sales associates have talked to me at my local store in the last week.



Paint Pro,

In the past day, we have all noticed that you have posted half a dozen posts peppered with praises for Valspar and/or Lowe's. Most, if not all of these threads were old but revived by you.

Not that there is anything wrong with all this, but it does pique the curiosity.

Can you meander over to the Introduction section and tell us about yourself? I noticed in this post of yours, you mentioned painting your own home's trim, which we all know is that LAST thing pro-painters paint :whistling2:.

So, please, let us get to know you. Tell us about your professional career.

thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WHOOOOPS,

Now I see. Just checked some things out and see you work for Valspar.

PaintPro, will you now tell us what position you hold with Valspar? 

I gotta say, I feel like you have earned a little less trust as you came onto this forum not being forthright about who you are and that you represent a manufacturer. We LOVE manufacturers' reps here as they can impart a lot of knowledge and answer a lot of questions. But you have portrayed yourself as a painting contractor

You have basically misrepresented yourself, haven't you. 

You said, in the above post, "I am new to this forum but would like to tell you my experience with the Pro2000 from Valspar", but that's not exactly accurate, is it?

You also said, "I think too many painters have become blinded into thinking the smaller paint store has much better service." Please, do not insult us for the purpose of promoting *bLowes*. Some would consider that spamming.

Well, PaintPro, now that the truth be out, can you come clean and tell us who you really are?

thanks


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Arch he is gone right now, probably eating a tasty spammich. Maybe he will be so kind and post an introduction.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

PaintPro2000 said:


> I am new to this forum but would like to tell you my experience with the Pro2000 from Valspar. I have used products made by many companies including Sherwin Williams, Ben Moore, Home Depot, ICI, and Valspar. In my experience, All the main paint companies have decent products when you compare different quality levels. I used to use just SW promar 200 and Ben moore's regal wall satin. Recently, I was in Lowe's buying some other supplies for my house and saw their new Pro2000. I bought a gallon of white semi gloss to try out. I painted some trim and doors in my house. It covered very well and had great hiding. It applied very nicely with little to no splatter. It was extremely impressive compared with most brands i have tried. The price also was very competitive at $18.98/gallon for semigloss. Flat is only $14.98.
> I think too many painters have become blinded into thinking the smaller paint store has much better service. I used to think this also. But, lately, many times I have shown up at my local SW to find that my order isn't ready and they also haven't had product in stock.
> Lowe's seems focused on gaining my business and helping me as two different sales associates have talked to me at my local store in the last week.


Sounds like a television commercial to me


Lowes doesn't give a rats ass about earning your business. 9 out of 10 times I will walk into that store without so much as a " Hello, Can I help you find something? "

The only time they were really "Helpful" was a few weeks back when all the Corporate guys were in for a visit. Just about every associate I past approached me to ask if I needed help and to remind me they are near by.

For God's sake people



( I like Valspar paints by the way )


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Arch he is gone right now, probably eating a tasty spammich. Maybe he will be so kind and post an introduction.


Hey that reminds me

I think I heard that a can of SPAM is opened every 30 seconds in the United States?

That's really wild cause SPAM sucks and I haven't had it in like 10 years +


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember eating it as a kid. I may actually go get a can to remember just what it tasted/smelled like. I ALMOST have the smell and taste.. but like you has been so long since I have had any, mid 80's at least :laughing:


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Misrepresented at first, YES, you are right!*



daArch said:


> WHOOOOPS,
> 
> Now I see. Just checked some things out and see you work for Valspar.
> 
> ...


 

I am a sales manager for Valspar. I have worked for other manufacturers as well including Sherwin Williams, MAB, and Duron paints. All of which are now owned by Sherwin Williams. I made a change in moving over to Valspar paints from SW for many reasons. They are a great company but they have many issues just like many of the large paint companies out there. I have a great deal of knowledge in the paint industry and have tried and used many products in the past. Paint reps should be out there learning about their competitors on a daily basis. Im not sure that they all do this but it is there job. I have various old SW customers who have used our new product and other Valspar products and had great success. 

I am very surprised by this site. I have spent many years attending PDCA events, ABC events, and various other different painter association events. While attending these events, most of the painters were always interested in new technology and learning about new products to make their life easier and put more money in their pockets. With that said, yes shopping at Lowe's may have been a challenge in the past. We are working on those issues. But, as I said before, small paint stores service has gotten worse over the years. I used to deal with it firsthand. Their are various advantages to using a big box. I am not going to go thru everyone on them on here.

If you are interested in trying some of our products and learning about them, we have sales reps that can offer information about them and see if they meet your needs. I know our products are just as good and in many cases better than the competition. I will put my money behind it. 

Many of the painters on here may not know but Lowe's can offer all the same services of the small paint store. The big difference, though, is that we can offer two companies truly standing behind one product. I didnt come on here to sell Valspar paints. I was just interested in seeing what this site was all about. If you are interested in more info on products or Valspar, let me know. You can always email me. [email protected]


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

onthecoast said:


> Sounds like a television commercial to me
> 
> 
> Lowes doesn't give a rats ass about earning your business. 9 out of 10 times I will walk into that store without so much as a " Hello, Can I help you find something? "
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ironically, this thread will be 'cleansed' as well


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Wait, paintpro2000 we still don't know who you are. Unless i missed that, can someone link it?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The unfortunate thing is that by misrepresenting yourself you have damaged your credibility and possibly that of your product to many people here. Kind of a shame, as I liked the product and I was trying to give an honest opinion to the fellow members here.

Integrity is something that you cant buy for any amount of money, but you can lose very cheaply.


----------

